# Need USA NW-2 Manual



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

Wasn't sure where to put this but...

Got an NW2 for Christmas from the wife...
Was bought from a member on here.. new in the box...

But alas... no instructions... so I'm not sure where to put all the little bits...

can anyone make me a pdf?

USA trains does not have their manuals online...

thanks

Philip


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I do have one somewhere, email me if you strike out. I'm on vacation and scanner at home is sheet fed, not "book type", so can't do it for a week or so. 

Use the USAT site to figure where most of the parts go might help. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.usatrains.com/r22000parts.html 

This is a side view and parts list that should help you for most of the parts.


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Phillip, 
I'll look around for the manual.


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

THANKS for looking... by the way the loco could not be in better shape...

but I'm like the kids... I want to play with the new toys...


Philip


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

NW 2 is one of the easiest to install the hand rails and front foot steps. I also have the manual if you need it. Later RJD


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Most USA Trains locomotives have a detailed drawing on the box. I have often used that to check the location of the grab rails and other detail parts.

 
Ignore that battery charging plug. There should be an air hose in its place.


----------

